# Single Or Double Theraband Gold For .45 Lead?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I like single bands for shooting marbles or steel but I've been getting into shooting lead lately.I started off shooting .60 caliber lead which works great with my powerful double bands. I am going to be using .45 lead for hunting because that is what my mold size is and I want to start practicing exclusivly with that caliber ammo. In your guys experience which has better performance for hunting the single band or double band with .45 caliber lead ammo.(It is a lil over 11mm for European folks)I might post this on the hunting forum also because this is kinda hunting related but i appreciate all comments


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The single works well with .45 cal. The cool thing is that it shoots pretty quiet. Not a lot of excess energy left. Try it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tex has pointed out, and my experiments seem to confirm that you get maximum power from bands/tubes when they are loaded to about 135 fps. Most will agree that that speed is too slow for hunting because some game have fast enough reflexes to move before the projectile gets there. My personal benchmark is 200+fps for .44 or smaller lead and 180 for .50 lead.

I recently tested Rayshot's sweet pocket poacher with 25x20mmx19 cm TBG bands and it produced consistent ~200fps with .44 lead. I think you will be fine with single bands.

Two good indicators that you are overpowered for the ammo is if you get handslap or noise. Some noise is unavoidable, but the less the better. Use the lightest pouches you can find.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I just made my first batch of .45 lead. it seems like they shoot well with single bands. would i be able to catch a rabbit or ptarmigan with a shoulder hit? I'm asking in case i shoot low. Thanx henrypanama and treefork for comments and i dont have a cronograph i dont know the diff between the two. the single bands have a slight edge on the accuracy but double bands seem to have a lil more velocity. but its winter and i could only test close range(33ft.)I only have one kill and that is a spruce grouse with an almost too low hit. Im thinkin about moving lower .38 for penetration or moving up .50 for trauma. I really should have posted this on the hunting forum but the intelligence on any forum here is well worth the read


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I can move it to the hunting forum. I think it would be a better fit there, and more likely to get some real world practical advice.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I can get 260fps with a double tb gold rig with taper and mid long draw shooting .454 lead.. some will say oh that's too much speed, or my ARM hurts because the draw is too hard.. but if hunting is whats happening the occasional shot every now and then won't tire most blokes that quickly.. accuracy, well a tough draw may or may not effect your shooting..
Single bands I can get 9mm lead moving around 340fps that will pass through a rabbit head easy or heart... so see if small and fast or heavy with force suites your shooting best.. cheers..


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you everybody for your comments they make sense. Im thinkin about moving up to .50 or even stay with .60 lead, I seen a white rabbit yesterday and it didnt give me time and ran fast and far. all i had was marbles on me if i had lead i woulda tried a shot. idk i dont want to have bought this mold for nothing maybe i'll try a hunting trip with .45 but going smaller(9mm) does seem feasable. I go for head hits even with a firearm but with a slingshot im only accurate up to 50 feet, after that i may shoot high or low slightly but all that practice is with marbles and it seems like im more accurate when shooting lead. Thanx again everybody you gave me a lot to think about. maybe im overthinkin it but i love ptarmigan soup!


----------

